# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  VBA for Excel

## LUCAS-28

Bonjour,
J'aurais besoin de quelqu'un qui habite Bruxelles o les alentours et qui pourrait m'aider pour un examen en VBA Excel contre rmunration.
Merci d'avance

----------

